# pmt emotionalness, help?



## Just_Jen (Feb 10, 2008)

heya girls and guys,
did a quick search of the forum to see if i came up with anything about this but i couldnt find one, so if ive stupidly just missed it then let me know!


Okay, here's the deal. 

I get reaally bad pmt. and i mean, the worst. Emotionally. Physically im fine with handling all that stuff. But emotionally it's killing me. Every month i get a pseudo depression which leaves me constantly crying when half the time i have no idea what im crying about, extensive mood swings, and i get so depressed that i constantly think about the pointlessness of it and think of ways of ending it all.
I mean, last month i pretty much had it planned that i was going to get pain killers doctors had been proscribing for my sciatica and try and overdose. I ended up forcing myself to stay in other peoples company a lot and made sure i didnt go to the doctors appointment. It also makes me get into my old bad habits of self harming and throwing up food, my will just becomes completely weak and i dont see why i shouldnt at that point..

now i dont mean to be a complete whiner but i need some advice, or help or something because it's driving me crazy. Because it's every month without fail and im not coping anymore. I know it's not the biggest problem in the world but it affects everything.

SO does anyone know anything that helps!? any suggestions of how to cope with it?
so far my drs put me on the pill to see if that helps but i wonder if anyone has any other tips or ideas? Im sure my doctor just thinks im exaggerating! i've had depression on and off for years, whether or not its connected with my pmt im unsure, but i think he's gotten to the stage where he no longer believes me :\

help?


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a close friend who's been dealing with similar issues around her period, and it's pretty scary. I think the pill could help you keep your hormones in a more even/regulated line, but definitely keep an eye on this. 

If you don't notice a change with the pill, you have to be persistent with your doctor, or go to a new one. Keep making a noise about all of this until someone listens - it's not normal to feel those major swings. 

Good luck, honey... keep us up to date on how things are going.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 10, 2008)

You are definitely not being silly or whining. I know mood swings. They suck big time. I get mood swings from PMS, blood sugar too low or high and manic depression.
You are really smart about keeping yourself around others if it is helping you to be less destructive. Always remember, always remember, that the mood will swing back the other way. 
As far as the doctor goes, you may need to ask for some blood work to be done. You may have other issues, like a thyroid problem (got that one too) or something else that needs to be addressed. Also, they may want to put you on a low dose of a serotonin uptake pill (like Paxil or Zoloft).
My biggest problem in the recent past was controlling my blood sugar. Now that I am on new medication it is so much better. 
If you ever need to chat, don't be shy. Be well.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 10, 2008)

Not silly, but your symptoms are really concerning. I think maybe you should see the doc who put you on the pill; it could be you need a different mix of hormones, but only they can tell you that. Sometimes they'll use antidepressants for PMDD, so maybe you should be open to that? I mean, I get a little cranky but if you're having any thoughts of self harm, we've moved into something really really serious.

I think you should call your doctor. Tomorrow. In the morning. First thing. But if you start to feel badly tonight? Then call a crisis line or your doctor tonight. 

Poor Jen, I'm sorry. Hormones suck sometimes, don't they? But take heart, it is very treatable. You just need to find someone to work with to find out what it is your body needs.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 10, 2008)

*AnnMarie* thanks for the reply hun! supportive as always *hugs* im definately going to see if the pill helps, and i think it will be a miracle if it does. ive been this way out since i was 13 and nothings ever changed it. But i also dont have a wealth of ideas to know what to change either so im willing to try anything.! 

*DumbAssBunny* thanks for the advice. I always try to remember that it does go away which is what tends to make me hang with people and limit the stupid behaviour. sometimes its really hard to make myself care enough to do that. Right now ive been at the stage lately of thinking that theres nothing stopping the bad behaviour except myself and the fact i want to cling onto the sliver of sanity and not loose myself in it. I know how easy it would be to loose myself in it all, and it's so tempting and i hate that. 
i think id be too scared to have a blood test done! to get a flu jab the doctor pretty much had to force me and jump on me haha! thank you very much for your offer *hugs* if you ever want to talk to someone im always here too 

*Miss Vickie* thank you for your concern! ive been put on prozac before, but i kept taking myself off it because it made me feel nothing, and id rather be high and low then feel nothing. plus, the cost of meds these days, i cudnt afford to be on them! it's funny, i always advise people to call things like crisis lines but i dont think i could ever call one myself, i think im more likely to just give into myself then bother someone by telling them stuff.
i hate hormones so much! i wish i was just moody with it, but it's more like a hurricane taking over my life.



I just watched a programme on the BBC about self harming, stupid thing to do because now it's filling my thoughts completely and my minds starting to make itself aggressive so that i'll do it. bollox, excuse the language. Im so sick of feeling like this. All i do is sit and think of ways of destroying myself, or how to make everyone leave me alone, how to push people away. Im fed up of crying. ugh its almost 2am and i have to be up early for lectures yet all i can do is listen to music and cry. i just want it all to go away.


----------



## bexy (Feb 13, 2008)

*hey darling

well first of all im not a doctor, so this is all just my opinion. if it is that bad, then i think you need to speak to your gp about the benefits of an anti depressant. it might be for u if you are getting like this every 3-4 weeks. it could help curb the feelings and stop u from doing something silly.

if not, speak about the pill like others have suggested, i used to be on one called Yasmin and it really helped. now i am on the implant which has stopped my periods all together, its safe if youre overweight like me, doesnt interact with any medication, lasts for 3 years and i dont get pms or anything at all. maybe u could think about it?

natural remedy wise, bachs rescue remedy is brilliant. i use it when i feel panicky or panic attacks coming on. it just centres you and calms you down, its from holland and barratt and u can take it no matter what other meds ur on, it doesnt react with things.

if youre not on the pill and are not going on it, then st johns wort and evening primose oil are possibilities too. holland and barratt are really helpful u can ask them their recommendations.


i know where u are coming from with the suicidal thoughts and self harm feelings. i have been there done that. but it is hard. have u ever got counselling? it helps, believe me  and u know where i am if u want to talk just holla at me on here, msn or myspace sweetie.

youre being very sensible, keep staying around ppl you know and love, and let them know what u are going through so they can keep an eye on you ok?

was it cut up kids you watched? i hated it, it made me feel so silly for self harming as the people on it seemed like weirdos. that sounds so awful but they did, not the first girl she was sweet but the other 2.

anti depressants are hard to take, it takes a good 2-4 weeks for them to work. you can feel numb at first, and u have to find the right one, but jen they help. im on them, and im still bubbly and mad most of the time lol! it just takes time for them to work right.

please stop thinking about giving up. i dont know u that well (yet lol) but ur a star, and u cant let these feelings take that away from anyone ok?? 

how far is hull from liverpool lol cos im going back for a week in march!*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 13, 2008)

Jen, *hugs* I'm so sorry you have to deal with this. I too have had these issues. I have huge hormonal imbalances that lead to depression, over eating and severe bitchiness....but that it since I was put on birth control. Before birthcontrol I would sink into such a suicidal low every single month. It's like you could see my cycle coming. 1 week I was so horny I couldn't stand myself and that same week my stomach was a bottomless pit, then the next week I was crying and suicidal, then I would start my period. I didn't even really pay notice that it was hormones. But I do have PCOS ad insulin resistance which messes me up then add to that the PMT. Oh yeah...and I'm bipolar. Try trying to differentiate what episode relates to what. I too hate being on meds and I also don't like the numb feeling. However, since I have been put on a progesterone only birth control called Femulen, I feel 90% better. I still get a bit cranky, but not like before. Before I was very scary when I was hormonal...now I just have regular pms

Sorry you have to go through this. I do recommend seeing your GP and asking about BC to regulate you severe mood swings during your cycle.

Good luck girl!


----------



## CrankySpice (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Jen,

I just wanted to let you know you are not alone. 

I also know that when you are in that place, it is very easy to dismiss any potential solutions and I'm going to urge you to really give them a try--even if you think they won't help or aren't worth the effort.

I really think you need to give the idea of some form of birth control and anti-depressants a shot. And MAKE ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN YOU TAKE THEM ON A SCHEDULE--every day at the same time. This will allow for maximum effect and can make all the difference in the world. Remember, your goal is to keep your hormonal swings in check--even taking one pill off schedule can throw that all out of whack. I'm guessing that your doc is suggesting a regime that prevents your period from happening at all, and if not--talk with him/her about that possibility. It is easy enough to do with regular BC pills, but there are also some pills specifically marketed for that scenario. For me, preventing periods from happening at all has been the best solution.

If prozac didn't work for you, try another AD and keep trying until you find one that works. As far as cost goes, there are so many that are now generics, it totally shouldn't be an issue.

I'd also suggest talking to your doc about some kind of anti-anxiety med to take when you start to feel yourself spiraling. That can really help take the edge of and can be just enough to keep yourself from descending too deeply into those dark thoughts.

I know it is really easy to talk yourself out of any kind of solution. I know it feels like there couldn't possibly be a solution, but trust me--you CAN make this better. You really can. Don't give up and be completely honest with your doctor. 

Good luck.


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 13, 2008)

CrankySpice said:


> If prozac didn't work for you, try another AD and keep trying until you find one that works. As far as cost goes, there are so many that are now generics, it totally shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> 
> > Amen Cranky - after around 4 maybe 5 different AD I am on the right one for ME. Everyone is different. So what works for one may not work for another.
> ...


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 15, 2008)

*bexxy* - the implant scares the beejeeesus outta me haha ive only just started trying the pill, so fingers crossed for next month because i dont think i can take much more of this!

ive heard of bachs rescue remedy before and heard good results, quite strange that it actually works? i duno why i doubt it though?
*hugs* sorry to hear that you've been here too! i've tried counselling, it doesnt help me, just winds me up because all they do is paraphrase hah but then i suppose at the time i was dealing with different issues to what i am now, i just dunoo. plus theres a massive waiting line and i wudnt wanna take up anyones well deserved space!

ill try and let them know but im sure they all just think im a bit crazy now anyway, fed up of me telling them this stuff.

yea it was cut up kids! i thought that too. i also didnt think it was good that they didnt even tell you what happened to the bloke?!
i darent go and get anti depressants, plus i dont think my gp will bother giving me them any more. I think i have a problem admitting that i need help, because if im fucked up how can i help others who are fucked up too

haha ive no idea how far liverpool is, whats the week u come back cause i have two weeks off at some point lol

*BigBellySSBBW* thanks *hugs* im sorry to hear you go through such crap too, when i read that i really think i shudnt moan about my own lot!! *bhugs* 
*
CrankySpice* cheers for the advice. Ill deff make sure im consistent in taking the pill because i really want it to work, i need something to. the last time i asked my dr to put me on another anti depressant, he just told me to give prozac another day. im not sure about anti anxiety stuff though, bit scary!

*QtPatooti *- glad you found an AD that works for you!!!  thanks for your comment


----------



## bexy (Feb 15, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> *bexxy* - the implant scares the beejeeesus outta me haha ive only just started trying the pill, so fingers crossed for next month because i dont think i can take much more of this!
> 
> ive heard of bachs rescue remedy before and heard good results, quite strange that it actually works? i duno why i doubt it though?
> *hugs* sorry to hear that you've been here too! i've tried counselling, it doesnt help me, just winds me up because all they do is paraphrase hah but then i suppose at the time i was dealing with different issues to what i am now, i just dunoo. plus theres a massive waiting line and i wudnt wanna take up anyones well deserved space!
> ...



*jen first of all you need to wise up lol!! your place on a counselling waiting list would be well needed and deserved. everyone has their own issues to deal with and dont think yours is any less important than someone elses.

as far as admitting your fucked up, and not being able to help others, let me tell ya where your head is at now, and on a monthly basis you wont be able to help anyone! when you are recovering and getting help then you will be able to help people. believe me i am the mummy of my group of mates. i am the one they all run to, they sleep here when they have fights with their mums, if their down they come see me, one friend i go to his psych appts with him. it helps me being able to help others, makes me feel useful and like i have a purpose. i know i couldnt do that if i didnt take my antidepressants. i would be useless.

if you dont want to take tablets obviously thats your choice. but it certainly sounds like you are an ideal candidate as it seems so obvious even to me that this is a chemical imbalance as it always happens round your period. i would seriously start trying to make a change now whilst your head is in the right place and you have support. you have done so well just admitting to us here you have issues, carry this on. think about changing gps, go in and insist on more help. dont worry for one second what he thinks of you, he sees you for 10 mins, only you know how u feel constantly.

sweetie if youre self harming or even just thinking about it no one in their right mind would refuse you help.

i am proud to say i am on meds and see a psychiatrist, as i know without them i would be useless and would not be bexy. i am proud to say i have an illness, and i am getting help for it. no one can accuse me of not trying, and i am not going to be ashamed of whats wrong with me.

as for counselling, i went to a sexual abuse counsellor as that is one of the main factors in why i have depression now. it took me 5 counsellors until i found the right one but when i did it was the best thing i ever did. everything came out, everything got talked about, things finally felt resolved. i know its hard and off putting when u get counsellors who seem to not say anything of substance to you, but they are out there!!

anyways ive ranted long enough lol! im coming on 27th march to 1st april. i have no idea how far hull is, think its about an hour and a half tops tho!

xx*


----------



## Jes (Feb 20, 2008)

calcium. I bet it's a silly recommendation b/c your situation sounds very severe, but I've heard radio stories/read articles about upping calcium intake during/before one's period. Turns out to be, say, 2 TUMS (are you in the US, i forget) with Calcium with lunch, 2 with dinner.

If nothing else, it can't hurt, it's cheap and fast. Give it a shot.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 20, 2008)

it's funny looking at this thread now the high speed emotions have gone, i look and think that im an utter weirdo, because i might not feel top notch but im not so bad now. see the period makes me a mad woman, maaaad i say!

*BEXXY *heh i always think my problems are less important and if you think of some of the people out there, they really are!!

heh im the mummy of my friends too, which is why i end up being alone when everything in their lives is right hehe 

i think im deffo taking the pill and ive already started on them, might give them a few months and see if it's any help. 

im glad youre getting the help you need too bexxy *hugs* 
it's funny how ashamed i am of my mentalness sometimes considering i want to work in mental health :\ is that bad dya think?

btw! i have a few weeks off in march too around the same time, so cud meet up if ya wanted hehe! if ya came to hull, id have to introduce you to my sister too and you'd love us! we cud do girly shopping hehe! 
xx
*
Jes* ill deffo try some calcium and see if it helps! although tums = yukky! but ill try


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 22, 2008)

Actually Jen, some of the flavors of Tums taste AWESOME! The original is yucky but the berry flavors or the flavored creme. OMG, I cannot live without Tums in my house and I do not regret them at all. You really need to check out all of the flavors.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 24, 2008)

I know someone who was on an emotional rollercoaster with her pms. She started to take an evening primrose supplement and it has markedly improved. If you can find a nauropath, it may be worth discussing.

http://health.yahoo.com/alternativemed-therapies/evening-primrose/healthwise--d04421a1.html


----------

